

Ask HN: MariaDB/MySQL Optimization experts or companies? - fujipadam

I am running a start up and need database optimization expertise. I am running MariaDB 10 and don&#x27;t have time for optimization and indexing. I am looking for a reputable and reliable optimization expert who doesn&#x27;t cost an arm and a leg! Any suggestions will be great!
======
gmuslera
Percona is that kind of company, but not sure how much it may cost to you.
Anyway, as a lot of optimization may be more related to code instead of db
settings or indexing, you may instead dedicate some time to at least looking
at their presentations for a first approach.

~~~
fujipadam
Thanks - I am aware of Percona and have been following their advice for a
while. Sadly my budget doesn't allow for Percona.

I inherited this software and while I have optimized the code a lot, I have
hit a wall and need affordable expertise (is that an unicorn?) :)

